# German NissanBoard made Easy!



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I posted this to the SR20DEFORUM and am doing this to this baord too!

The guys over at the http://www.nissanboard.de are curious as hell about American Nissans as we are. I got about 4 PM's on their list asking about us. 

So to read their list use one window to open the page and use this window to read it translated!

http://www.babelfish.altavista.com to translate it from German to English. The only way to register and reply to post is to read the English version and try to follow it in the German site (which is not too hard for yall I hope). That is the way I surf their site. 

Please show them some love! USA meets Germany! Whose Nissans are better!??

BTW, I am a NewYarker by heart and i know no German, know what I am sayin' homeboy!?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cool.....thanks for the link


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I like/hate the nissans over in Germany, I was there over the summer. They dont have Sentras/200sx/etc over there. They have this one mini nissan, which I like. They have some weird grills over there too, they're two little black things, nothing like what we have over here. Some of em look pretty sweet, but a few I totally disliked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, I'm one of the guys from the German Nissanboard.
Actually, I own a 200SX S14a with a SR20DET Engine. But @Psch91, you're right, SXes are pretty seldom here.
The S13 sold about 20.000 here (80 Mio people), but nearly nobody uses a S14 or S14a. The S15 (and the Skyline ) weren't sold here.

Nissan uses different names in Europe and even some different models.

Don't forget: we Europeans are a very different kind of drivers. I only say "Autobahn"...


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

> Don't forget: we Europeans are a very different kind of drivers. I only say "Autobahn"...


Say it again brother!  

See, I post there our site and post here their site. Bridge the gap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

@Pretty White

It's a really REALLY cool feeling to floor my SX, go 240 km/h (150 mph) or more, zooooom past a police car and just wave at them... and they wave back!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I personally like the Micra, but thats just me, Im into hatchbacks and stuff (Looove the Mini Coop).

(Plus, Im german, I dont need no translator  )

I was born in Hamburg and thats where I was over the summer.








VERY NICE! I havent seen that car ever in germany, im impressed. When I was there (im there every year) I never see any suped up / nice looking cars (not including stock cars like benz or beemer).


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That babel fish thing is pretty good. I know no german also, but I do recognize a certain NPM Young on the homepage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

@Psch91

Hey, you're showing my car! 
It's a nice beast, isn't it?
Whenever you're in Hamburg, drop by, I'll introduce you to our club members.

@ll

For those of you who'd like to have a look at the cars of our local club, have a look at www.nissanclub-hamburg.de, click on "Treffen" and choose either the 1st or the 2nd meeting. Pics of our 3rd meeting are coming soon!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Palermo said:


> *@Psch91
> 
> Hey, you're showing my car!
> It's a nice beast, isn't it?
> ...


We would love to feature cars or meets in Germany, please drop me a line at [email protected] if you're interested in helping out.

thanks


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Palermo said:


> *
> For those of you who'd like to have a look at the cars of our local club, have a look at www.nissanclub-hamburg.de, click on "Treffen" and choose either the 1st or the 2nd meeting. Pics of our 3rd meeting are coming soon! *


That link has an error in it...heres a good one. http://www.nissanclub-hamburg.de/


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

@andre thx for posting the "working" link... seems that I can't edit my posting...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> We would love to feature cars or meets in Germany, please drop me a line at [email protected] if you're interested in helping out.
> 
> thanks *


Wrote you an eMail, but Outlook said weird things to me and I don't know if it arrived...?!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

If the babelfish link doesn't work use:
http://translation.paralink.com/url_mode/urlmode.asp

This is just as good.

Do not forget the www.100nx.de.

They have a nice forum too!


----------

